# How do YOU pronounce Beau?



## SirFluffsALot (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm just curious how people say his name. c:


----------



## juicyness (Jun 3, 2014)

"Bo," like rhymes with "so."


----------



## Libertae (Jun 3, 2014)

Beau as in beautiful without the "tiful"


----------



## Syndra (Jun 3, 2014)

"byoo" for me ; v ; (pretty much like _beau_tiful haha)


----------



## meo (Jun 3, 2014)

SirFluffsALot said:


> I'm just curious how people say his name. c:


Some people say beau like in beautiful. Or some people say beau like "bow"


----------



## Waluigi (Jun 3, 2014)

food


----------



## Straw hat (Jun 3, 2014)

Bee-ah-oo is the closest english pronouciation I've got of my native language pronunciation of him. Pretty much the french one, I suppose?


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow, I used to say Beau as in beautiful but my mom being from Louisiana told me how they pronounce it.


----------



## Jamborenium (Jun 3, 2014)

I say it like beau as in beautiful


----------



## Stitched (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow.


----------



## Brackets (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow


----------



## Hypno KK (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it the French way.


----------



## Sanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow lol


----------



## beemayor (Jun 3, 2014)

Beau is a french word, pronounced like bow, so that's how I've always said it. I took a semester of French in high school, so I knew how to pronounce it, but if I hadn't, I'd probably pronounce it differently.


----------



## Lotte (Jun 3, 2014)

Byou~


----------



## TeeTee (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it "bow" but Beau answers to the megaphone when you say "byew (as in "beau"tiful).


----------



## nammie (Jun 3, 2014)

"bow" I guess... like the way beau is pronounced in french? lol


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it Bo/Bow/Boh/etc. 

I didn't even know that some people pronounce it as "byew." I figured that the French pronunciation was the proper one?


----------



## Panduhh (Jun 3, 2014)

I saw Bow~ Though I've always wondered how people say Pietro. I say Pee-trow. But I know others say Pee-et-trow


----------



## Hound00med (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow, the same as the French pronounciation of the word


----------



## juicyness (Jun 3, 2014)

SonatinaGena said:


> I pronounce it Bo/Bow/Boh/etc.
> 
> I didn't even know that some people pronounce it as "byew." I figured that the French pronunciation was the proper one?



Yeah I've honestly never heard of saying it "byew" before. I didn't know people pronounced his name any other way than "bow."


----------



## Syndra (Jun 3, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> I saw Bow~ Though I've always wondered how people say Pietro. I say Pee-trow. But I know others say Pee-et-trow


this'll be totally unrelated, but i actually pronounce pietro as "pyeh-troh" (it looks weird when i type it but yeah) i don't know the proper pronunciation but i still don't think i'll pronounce it any other way haha

and speaking of, "bow" is getting stuck in my head and maybe i'll get used to pronouncing it that way now lmao


----------



## Ropera (Jun 3, 2014)

I've always pronounced it how it looks,like the beginning of beautiful.I never knew that his name was french but I always thought that I was pronouncing his name it wrong.At least now I know how to properly say his name.


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jun 3, 2014)

I say Bow since that's the French pronunciation.



Panduhh said:


> I've always wondered how people say Pietro. I say Pee-trow. But I know others say Pee-et-trow



I say it Pee-eh-troh.  I realize Pietro is Italian and Diego is Spanish, but the ie and o are in the general same place, so: Dee-eh-go, Pee-eh-troh.  That's how I reason it.


----------



## Shydragon (Jun 3, 2014)

Panduhh said:


> I saw Bow~ Though I've always wondered how people say Pietro. I say Pee-trow. But I know others say Pee-et-trow



I pronounce Pietro as PYAY-troh and Beau I pronounce as BEE-yoo but I've never actually heard either name before so I have no idea how they're properly pronounced.


----------



## Apriifox (Jun 3, 2014)

bow :3


----------



## woodlandmermaid (Jun 3, 2014)

The one that sounds like beautiful =3


----------



## tamagotchi (Jun 3, 2014)

"Beau"tiful.


----------



## Gingersnap (Jun 3, 2014)

Beau as in beautiful


----------



## lilyandemrys (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow as in go. I've always said it like that because it actually comes from the French word beau (which, ironically, means beautiful).


----------



## juicyness (Jun 3, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> I say Bow since that's the French pronunciation.
> 
> 
> 
> I say it Pee-eh-troh.  I realize Pietro is Italian and Diego is Spanish, but the ie and o are in the general same place, so: Dee-eh-go, Pee-eh-troh.  That's how I reason it.



I've always said Pee-Troh but now based on your reasoning I'm going to start calling him Pee-eh-troh. Neat!


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 3, 2014)

I say b-you because it makes me think of a bayou.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 3, 2014)

byoo 

his name should be spelled byoo thats cute as hell,

I didnt know people pronounced it bo though?? weird


----------



## Improv (Jun 3, 2014)

"byew" but it's actually "bo"


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow, bc you say it like bow in my language. And I say pee-tro.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Byoo? That sounds really weird..


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 3, 2014)

This talk about Beau's name pronunciation reminds me of Brett Favre, the former quarterback of the Green Bay Packers football team here in the States.

It's Favre. As in Far-v. 

Seems legit.


----------



## charyse (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm so bothered why wouldn't you pronounce it bow everyone knows that's how you say the name beau why


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 3, 2014)

charyse said:


> I'm so bothered why wouldn't you pronounce it bow everyone knows that's how you say the name beau why


I wasn't hip to the jive, yo. 

Or I'm just plain no good.


----------



## debinoresu (Jun 3, 2014)

charyse said:


> I'm so bothered why wouldn't you pronounce it bow everyone knows that's how you say the name beau why



idk why everyone would know that?? I pronounced it beau based on beautiful.  also, he responds to it being said "byoo," at least he does for me? maybe he responds to bo as well

anyhow, im so used to byoo that I cant change my pronuncia tion for it now lmao

also, I pronounce pietro pee-eh-tro


----------



## hanzy (Jun 3, 2014)

LOL WHAT?! I didn't know people said it like "byoo" that's so funny xD I never would have thought of it like that, but it sounds pretty cool I have to say! Then again, I pronounce Merengue really weirdly so.. lol. I say it like "bow" as in a hair bow.


----------



## tinytaylor (Jun 3, 2014)

charyse said:


> I'm so bothered why wouldn't you pronounce it bow everyone knows that's how you say the name beau why



It's not universally pronounced the same.
It's like going to China and expecting everyone to speak English fluently.


----------



## Ropera (Jun 3, 2014)

charyse said:


> I'm so bothered why wouldn't you pronounce it bow everyone knows that's how you say the name beau why



I don't know why you would expect everyone to know how to pronounce a foreign name.His name looks like the beginning of beautiful so it should be expected that some people will pronounce it the way it looks not knowing that it may be pronounced differently or having any idea that his name is even foreign.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 3, 2014)

Pfft, everyone who's everyone would have known how to pronounce it correctly the first time. 

Everyone knows that.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 3, 2014)

The correct way.


----------



## hanzy (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm starting to call him Byoo in my head now and it won't go away >.< 
I love it though.


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it like "Byew" and i'm kinda bothered that people are annoyed how I don't pronounce it the "correct way". Excuse me, that's like saying "You can't speak english? Wow you're stupid!" to a fricken japanese child. It doesn't matter how you say it. And I hope nobody puts that "But when someone pronounces your name wrong, it's really rude" crap up.


----------



## Uffe (Jun 3, 2014)

hanzy said:


> I'm starting to call him Byoo in my head now and it won't go away >.<
> I love it though.



Call him Booya.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 3, 2014)

I say is as "bow" or "bo".


----------



## Leopardfire (Jun 3, 2014)

I say Beau as in "beautiful." I don't care how it should be pronounced tbh, if he were a real person I'd say it properly, but since he's just a character in a video game, it doesn't matter.


----------



## TheWonky (Jun 3, 2014)

It is Byew. Byew is correct. DEAL wit' it.


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 3, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> It is Byew. Byew is correct. DEAL wit' it.


Aye!


----------



## LadyVivia (Jun 3, 2014)

TheWonky said:


> It is Byew. Byew is correct. DEAL wit' it.



GIMME SUGAR GURLL


----------



## charyse (Jun 3, 2014)

haterz mad because they don't know how to pronounce names correctly don't hate me cause you ain't meeee


----------



## ellabella12345 (Jun 3, 2014)

Byew

- - - Post Merge - - -

mum says bow


----------



## Coolio15 (Jun 3, 2014)

I combine the two and say "byow"


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus (Jun 3, 2014)

I say it like 'Boh'... 

Beau is short for Beauregard and is a name of French origin so I understand why it's pronounced like that ..


----------



## Fantasyland (Jun 3, 2014)

I normally pronounce his name as boo, like what a ghost says, but because it's a name it's bow!


----------



## Zulehan (Jun 3, 2014)

charyse said:


> haterz mad because they don't know how to pronounce names correctly don't hate me cause you ain't meeee


It's true. I still haven't mastered my first name.


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 3, 2014)

I kind of pronounce it both ways, either as "bow" or "byoo." I switch between the two pronunciations.


----------



## GGDeity (Jun 3, 2014)

I say "bow" like bow and arrow. Not sure if it's correct but I can care less.


----------



## Bear_Crossing (Jun 3, 2014)

I say 'bow'.


----------



## Kammeh (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow. 
I've known people with the name "Beau" and its always pronounced "bow" so that's how I know how to say his name. cx


----------



## MindlessPatch (Jun 3, 2014)

Byew. My friend had a golden retriever named Beau and that's how she pronounced it so... Yeah...


----------



## Libertae (Jun 3, 2014)

charyse said:


> haterz mad because they don't know how to pronounce names correctly don't hate me cause you ain't meeee



It's more like people who don't know a lick of French pronouncing it how it looks. I don't speak French, don't study it, and probably will not study it just to know how it's pronounced. You can be mad about it but really, not everyone studies/studied French.

As for how it is pronounced in French, I'll keep that in mind. I called Beau by "byu" in such a long time that it'll take a while to adjust.


----------



## Senpai (Jun 3, 2014)

Byoo. It just sounds better than bow lol


----------



## FireNinja1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I say "Bow". Just personal preference, never even though of the other one.


----------



## morifarty (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it "bow", because as a French speaker that's what's normal to me. Also, I've met several people named both Beau and Bowe, and they all pronounce it the same. ( I think Bowe is the "American" way of spelling Beau. )


----------



## charyse (Jun 3, 2014)

Libertae said:


> It's more like people who don't know a lick of French pronouncing it how it looks. I don't speak French, don't study it, and probably will not study it just to know how it's pronounced. You can be mad about it but really, not everyone studies/studied French.
> 
> As for how it is pronounced in French, I'll keep that in mind. I called Beau by "byu" in such a long time that it'll take a while to adjust.


 I've never studied French except in like 6th grade because it was mandatory I thought it was just common knowledge but apparently it's not I've known people with the name and it's always bow that's why I said that


----------



## BungoTheElf (Jun 3, 2014)

BEW BEW BEW -shoots lasers at everyone-


----------



## Cynnamon (Jun 3, 2014)

Beau! ... Since being in Canada entails that we learn French and stuff. :9


----------



## Nanaki (Jun 3, 2014)

"Bow", since that's how the actual name is pronounced.


----------



## Capella (Jun 3, 2014)

Bow
That's how it's supposed to be pronounced


----------



## keandra86 (Jun 3, 2014)

'bow' like the French would say!


----------



## Birdinator (Jun 3, 2014)

bew


----------



## JackFrost6849 (Jun 3, 2014)

Im pretty sure the official way to pronounce it is "bow" and not "bew" (rhymes with pew). But that's just me I mean, different people pronounce things differently. xD


----------



## Dewy (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it the proper way (the French way). I think it's kind of strange that some people know the correct way to pronounce it but still choose to call him Byew -.-
A lot of people probably pronounce Chevre's name incorrectly too. Poor babies who have names that are always being butchered.. ;-;


----------



## shayminskyforme88 (Jun 3, 2014)

Byew


----------



## juneau (Jun 3, 2014)

I say it like "bow" as well.


----------



## MadisonCrossing (Jun 3, 2014)

I say it like "beautiful" but without the "tiful", so like "bee-yoo".  I don't really care what the actual pronunciation is.  Different people say it different ways and even though I might be wrong, it's not that big of a deal. c':


----------



## SuperSparky1 (Jun 3, 2014)

I know this isn't right, but I like to call him "Bee-ay-ew".  :3


----------



## Naiad (Jun 3, 2014)

"bow" ^^


----------



## WonderK (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce it as bye-you.


----------



## MayorAlex (Jun 3, 2014)

I say Bo.


----------



## horan (Jun 3, 2014)

i pronounce it as Bow, but i did make his catchphrase "BEAUtiful" because i thought it was funny


----------



## morifarty (Jun 3, 2014)

WonderK said:


> I pronounce it as bye-you.



Interesting considering that's exactly how the word "bayou" is pronounced! But, as others have said, to each their own!


----------



## Ami Mercury (Jun 3, 2014)

I just call him "Steve"


----------



## in-a-pickle (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I just call him "Steve"



I second that.


----------



## Ropera (Jun 3, 2014)

Ami Mercury said:


> I just call him "Steve"


At least there's no question to how that's pronounced.


----------



## Venn (Jun 3, 2014)

I always thought it was Be-u but then I guess I found the right way of saying was Bo (that rhymes with so)


----------



## mayormolly (Jun 3, 2014)

I pronounce is correctly. Beau. 

I'm curiously of Chevre pronunciations now since that is even less commonly heard of?


----------



## marigoldilocks (Jun 4, 2014)

mayormolly said:


> I pronounce is correctly. Beau.
> 
> I'm curiously of Chevre pronunciations now since that is even less commonly heard of?



Chevre I pronounce Share-uh.  I did take French and I do love goat cheese, but I tend to slur my words when I speak and I'm from the south y'all, so yeah.  I do remember though that the ch in French is a shhh sound, verses the English ch sound.  And in the cheese there's a grave accent (?) which changes the e sound.  The v?  That's just winning at scrabble.


----------



## zeewinnie (Jun 4, 2014)

Beau as in bow (or the French pronunciation). Maybe because I've been studying French for over 5+ years but I wouldn't have considered the other option at all. How interesting.


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 4, 2014)

marigoldilocks said:


> Chevre I pronounce Share-uh.  I did take French and I do love goat cheese, but I tend to slur my words when I speak and I'm from the south y'all, so yeah.  I do remember though that the ch in French is a shhh sound, verses the English ch sound.  And in the cheese there's a grave accent (?) which changes the e sound.  The v?  That's just winning at scrabble.



I'm saying: Chef-re


----------



## Dewy (Jun 4, 2014)

mayormolly said:


> I pronounce is correctly. Beau.
> 
> I'm curiously of Chevre pronunciations now since that is even less commonly heard of?


I pronounce her name as ch?vre, which is sort of like "shay-vruh." But I'm probably saying it wrong since I don't speak French. Oh well...sorry Chevre! :'D
If only they could tell us the correct way to say their names.


----------



## Valese (Jun 4, 2014)

Bow. As it should be pronounced.



hanzy said:


> LOL WHAT?! I didn't know people said it like "byoo" that's so funny xD I never would have thought of it like that, but it sounds pretty cool I have to say! Then again, I pronounce Merengue really weirdly so.. lol. I say it like "bow" as in a hair bow.



I pronounce Merengue as "Mer- an- gee" (gee as in glee without the L QQ)



LadyVivia said:


> I pronounce it like "Byew" and i'm kinda bothered that people are annoyed how I don't pronounce it the "correct way". Excuse me, that's like saying "You can't speak english? Wow you're stupid!" to a fricken japanese child. It doesn't matter how you say it. And I hope nobody puts that "But when someone pronounces your name wrong, it's really rude" crap up.



It's not about speaking the language at all. I am Turkish, I was born and raised in the Netherlands, and I am currently living in the United States. I had a classmate named Beau when I was like 10 years old (in the Netherlands, we speak Dutch, not French), and no one said her name as "Byoo". So I really doubt you can blame it on the French  it is common sense, and Beau is one of the easier to pronounce names. Unlike Chevre, which would require some kind of knowledge of the French pronunciation of words.

I would understand if you were 10 or younger and from the United States where people usually do not speak more than one language (unless they're immigrants), but I'll assume you're not a little girl anymore.


Oh and also not trying to start drama. Just wanted to reply to that.


----------



## Mariah (Jun 4, 2014)

I can't believe fifty one people pronounce it like "byew".


----------



## Farobi (Jun 4, 2014)

I pronounced it as it is spelled. Byooo


----------



## Saphy (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm surprised no one has pointed out how "beau" is also an old fashioned term for "boyfriend" in english. I actually really like the name, but I do wonder what the thought process behind choosing it was, lol.


----------



## Pirate (Jun 4, 2014)

I say "boo".


----------



## Punchyleaf (Jun 4, 2014)

In my head I say boo, but IRL I say bow


----------



## Ropera (Jun 4, 2014)

Valese said:


> Bow. As it should be pronounced.
> 
> It's not about speaking the language at all. I am Turkish, I was born and raised in the Netherlands, and I am currently living in the United States. I had a classmate named Beau when I was like 10 years old (in the Netherlands, we speak Dutch, not French), and no one said her name as "Byoo". So I really doubt you can blame it on the French  it is common sense, and Beau is one of the easier to pronounce names. Unlike Chevre, which would require some kind of knowledge of the French pronunciation of words.
> 
> ...



Not to sound rude but I'm form the the US and I've never heard of either one of those names before.It's not really common sense unless you've taken french classes(which is not mandatory in the US), you've known someone with that name pronounced like "bow" or you just know how to pronounce it from other people that you've heard using it.In my experience it's certainly not as common as a foreign name like Aida or Jesus.Maybe it's a common name where you live but it's not very common in my area.


----------



## Libertae (Jun 4, 2014)

Ropera said:


> Not to sound rude but I'm form the the US and I've never heard of either one of those names before.It's not really common sense unless you've taken french classes(which is not mandatory in the US), you've known someone with that name pronounced like "bow" or you just know how to pronounce it from other people that you've heard using it.In my experience it's certainly not as common as a foreign name like Aida or Jesus.Maybe it's a common name were you live but it's not very common in my area.



I agree. I'm from the US as well and I've never even seen nor heard a person named Beau. Also, counting the fact that French is not mandatory like you said, my foreign language classes were only offered in Spanish, which was pretty good considering half the people in my state know spanish.

Obviously, if you know someone by that name you'd know how to say the name "correctly". It just doesn't apply to people like us that don't have that experience.


----------



## Fairytale (Jun 4, 2014)

Valese said:


> Bow. As it should be pronounced.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm still living in the netherlands, and yeah. We say bow in the netherlands, it would be weird to say byoo.


----------



## Geneva (Jun 4, 2014)

Bee-oo
Blew without the L


----------



## Katastique (Jun 4, 2014)

Bow! 
I know some people who use it as a term for a boyfriend ^___^


----------



## mayordan (Jun 4, 2014)

everyone who says it as beau as in beautiful is wrong 
its pronounced as bow 

smhsh​


----------



## Orieii (Jun 4, 2014)

I pronounce his name as: Buh-wee
If you're a fan of pokemon I pronounce it like "buizel" but without the "zel" :3

I don't know why I pronounce it like this... it just sounds right to me^^"


----------



## IncendiaryPyro (Jun 4, 2014)

Bow.


----------



## Shydragon (Jun 4, 2014)

Dewy said:


> I pronounce it the proper way (the French way). I think it's kind of strange that some people know the correct way to pronounce it but still choose to call him Byew -.-
> A lot of people probably pronounce Chevre's name incorrectly too. Poor babies who have names that are always being butchered.. ;-;



Speaking of Chevre, how IS his name pronounced? I've heard shev-RAY and JEH-ver.


----------



## Peitharchia (Jun 4, 2014)

Bow. I use to say his name like ''Beau'' as in beautiful but I changed my mind about how to pronounce it.


----------



## Titi (Jun 4, 2014)

Beau means beautiful in french... It's pronounced "Bo" which is how I pronounce it.
edit: Not bow, there's no w sound at the end.


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 4, 2014)

Bow. Everything else sounds weird. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Titi said:


> Beau means beautiful in french... It's pronounced "Bo" which is how I pronounce it.
> edit: Not bow, there's no w sound at the end.



The w in bow is silent.


----------



## Titi (Jun 4, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> Bow. Everything else sounds weird.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Eh not really? As in, Beau has a much shorter "o" sound if that makes any sense.


----------



## Hirisa (Jun 4, 2014)

Saphy said:


> I'm surprised no one has pointed out how "beau" is also an old fashioned term for "boyfriend" in english. I actually really like the name, but I do wonder what the thought process behind choosing it was, lol.


Yeah, it's an old word. Anyway, I pronounce it "Bow," of course.


----------



## Carlee (Jun 4, 2014)

I pronounce it Bee-you


----------



## Stalfos (Jun 4, 2014)

Titi said:


> Eh not really? As in, Beau has a much shorter "o" sound if that makes any sense.



Yeah, it actually does make sense. I'll go with you on this one. 

I still believe that the correct pronunciation of the name Beau is "Bow" with a W at the end. At least in english speaking countries.


----------



## gabioh (Jun 4, 2014)

I'm pretty sure it's boo-you or the beginning of (beau)tiful


----------



## Katastique (Jun 4, 2014)

Stalfos said:


> The w in bow is silent.



Second this, for me anyway there's no difference when I say it, Bow/Bo is the same thing ^^

Edit I just realised what it is. 
Bow as in .. ribbon bow, is pronounced different from someone taking a "bow" on stage. They mean the ribbon kind here


----------



## CaramellNeko (Jun 4, 2014)

It's pronounced "bo", I'm 100% sure.

Why? Because I have a friend with the french name "Isabeau", and it is pronounced "isa-bo".


----------



## Yui Z (Jun 4, 2014)

I pronounce it Byew (like beautiful) and I don't care if it's wrong!


----------



## SirFluffsALot (Jun 4, 2014)

I forgot there is multiple pronunciations of "bow". Whoops. But yeah, it's like the ribbon kind. <xD


----------



## Ponyu (Jun 4, 2014)

I voted for "bow", but I agree that "bo" is more accurate to what I say (and what I think is the intended way).

I can just imagine talking to an English speaking Animal Crossing fan who's talking about "Bee-you" - I would never guess that they could mean "Beau"... but it's really cute, I like it as a nickname 

Anyway, Beau is named Martin in my game since it's in German. Hehe.


----------



## Yggdrasil (Jun 4, 2014)

When I was in Middle School we read a book for an assignment and the young woman in the story would refer to her boyfriend as her beau. The teacher told us it was pronounced bow and not Be-you. So I have always pronounced Beau as bow.


----------



## Koopa K (Sep 18, 2016)

My grandparents had a dog named Beau, (He died last year ) so I always knew how to say it. Plus I have all the same classes as a guy named Beau.


----------



## helloxcutiee (Sep 19, 2016)

It's clearly pronounced like bow.


----------



## Corrie (Sep 19, 2016)

Defintely bow as in a ribbon or a bow tie.


----------



## LinDUNguin (Sep 19, 2016)

Like "bow". It's how you pronounce "beau" in french, lol.


----------



## rocklazy (Sep 19, 2016)

Like bow. It feels to weird ot say it like the beau in beautiful lol


----------



## Nunbal (Sep 19, 2016)

I don't know but I say it like Boo lol


----------



## Capeet (Sep 19, 2016)

This probably doesn't make any sense to you English-speakers but "b??" is how I pronounce it. It should be close to how beau is pronounced in French and how you guys pronounce bow.


----------



## AquaStrudel (Sep 19, 2016)

I've always pronounced it as bee-u. I only realized it was supposed to be pronounced like bow until recently but it's not really sticking


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 19, 2016)

as "bow" i guess? never really heard anything else about it soo....


----------



## Pookie4557 (Sep 19, 2016)

For the longest time I've pronounced it "byew" but I have a kid in one of my classes who has the name Beau so I'm beginning to pronounce it "bow" because that's how it's spose to be.


----------



## Kurashiki (Sep 19, 2016)

bow, like in french.


----------



## Orihime-chan (Sep 19, 2016)

i kind of say baeoo personally. maybe sometimes bow? it just depends on my mood :3.


----------



## GuerreraD (Sep 19, 2016)

Oh, the poll is already closed...
Anyway, since Beau is a french name, I pronounce it as french too. That sounds more or less like "bu".


----------



## Elin1O (Sep 19, 2016)

I've always pronounced it as "bow". Honestly, I thought everyone did. I haven't had a thought about pronouncing it any other way than that, until I saw this thread. And it seems it's actually a few that pronounces it "byew", hah.


----------



## waterfallcrossing (Sep 19, 2016)

bow!


----------



## AccfSally (Sep 19, 2016)

Bow, as in hair bow or rainbow


----------



## namiieco (Sep 19, 2016)

I use to say Bee-you
but when I realised it was bow i started to call him that but i still have the habit of calling him bee-you ^^;


----------



## LaurenCupcake (Sep 19, 2016)

Bow because that's how you're supposed to say it, and I know a few people (girls actually) with that name


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Sep 19, 2016)

Bow


----------



## Daydream (Sep 19, 2016)

The same way we say it in French


----------



## cloverette (Sep 20, 2016)

beau, its a real word and that's how you say it


----------



## emolga (Sep 20, 2016)

uh, like bow, i guess? i thought that was how you were supposed to say it haha


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Sep 20, 2016)

I always pronounced it like the beau in beautiful, even though it wasn't the French pronounciation lol


----------



## Mink777 (Sep 22, 2016)

Its pronounced Bow, but there is no reason to not bring back Bow the dog.(who everyone knows is the better villager.)


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Sep 22, 2016)

Not sure if I've commented on this before but I'm pretty sure it's meant to be pronounced the French way of 'Bow'. That's the way I've always pronounced it at least. I know a Beau in real life and he is also with the 'now' pronunciation


----------



## King Dorado (Sep 22, 2016)

Bo, rhymes with go.


----------



## Miii (Sep 22, 2016)

It's pronounced "bow" so it rhymes with go. It's a French name with French pronunciation and it means handsome :3


----------



## CaramellNeko (Nov 30, 2016)

The same way I pronounce the name IsaBEAU or Inspector ClousEAU.
...And like the "bo" in "amiibo" xD


----------



## ForgottenT (Nov 30, 2016)

Like dew, but b at the front.
Or in other words, like *BEAU*tiful


----------



## bara_no_uta (Nov 30, 2016)

Closer to "bow" (rhymes with "go"). I'm fairly certain it's a French name and that it should thus sound like the end of "gateaux," so that's how I pronounce it.


----------



## Tobiume (Nov 30, 2016)

Like..bow? Y: because beau is french for beautiful


----------



## abbydoll (Nov 30, 2016)

I pronounce it like "bow"

Dukes of Hazzard anyone?


----------



## Zireael (Nov 30, 2016)

Definitely like "bow", my aunt has a dog with the same name and we've always pronounced it that way.


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Nov 30, 2016)

I pronounce it like bow, rhyming with go. 
We have a shop(?) called Beaurepaires and it's the same so


----------



## ellsieotter (Nov 30, 2016)

bow


----------



## erikaflower (Nov 30, 2016)

BOW  (Like you tie a ribbon with a BOW.)


----------



## Loriii (Nov 30, 2016)

I used to say "beau" as in BEAUtiful then later learned that it should be like "bo or bow" so I start calling him that but I still prefer "beau" haha


----------



## Dawnpiplup (Nov 30, 2016)

I pronounce it as "bow"


----------



## kingblook (Nov 30, 2016)

tbh I didn't know that people said it any other way than byew, like beautiful. I'm kinda surprised to see that saying it like "bow" is more common 0:


----------



## sylviabee (Nov 30, 2016)

Its bow. Lol I can't believe people say byew!


----------



## clueleaf (Nov 30, 2016)

"Bow" is the correct pronunciation, in my opinion.
"Beau" is a French term, and it means "handsome." In the French language, it is pronounced "Bow." Therefore I pronounce it as "bow."


----------



## kayleee (Nov 30, 2016)

Well the correct pronunciation is "Bo" so that's what I say


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Nov 30, 2016)

i say 'bow'


----------



## Eudial (Dec 1, 2016)

I pronounce it as "bow" xD


----------



## Bilaz (Dec 1, 2016)

Look at my signature and title.
Guess how I say it.
Yep, you guessed correctly, the French way obviously. xD


----------



## katysu (Dec 1, 2016)

Surprised, at how some players say this.
Plus it depends how you pronounce 'bow'. 
Bow as in bow & arrow or a ribbon in the hair tied into a bow;  or bow as in how Japanese people do on greeting. 
So more clearer I suppose is to consider it is pronounced 'bo' (as kayleee says).


----------



## Rudy (Dec 1, 2016)

Bow, I think that's the correct way to say his name, but I think Beau as in beautiful fits him better ♡


----------



## OLoveLy (Dec 1, 2016)

I pronounce "Bo" like french "beau" for "beautiful" Cx


----------



## hamster (Dec 1, 2016)

bow


----------



## Arabelle (Dec 1, 2016)

Like the second one... Kinda rhymes with 'view' but with b? Lol   I just adopted Beau in my new town haha


----------



## hoodathotit (Dec 1, 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Tsnrb9mE0k  Watch and see how many times someone says byew!


----------



## GingerGypsy (Dec 1, 2016)

Beau, Bow, So, Go, No, Toe, Snow, Show, Grow....ok I need to stop now. Sorry


----------



## Odette (Dec 1, 2016)

I pronounce it Bow, as "Beau" is French and that is how they pronounce it. Incidentally, my town is named Beaumont as I love French place names.


----------



## nintendoanna (Dec 1, 2016)

bow


----------



## Soigne (Dec 1, 2016)

i pronounce it as byoo in my head all the time but i always say bow


----------



## Frostbite2002 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bow (like snow, go, low, etc) because the names origins suggest that would be how it's pronounced, and it appears to be the most popular pronunciation here as well. Could be wrong though!


----------



## Piezahummy (Dec 1, 2016)

It's not bow , it's bo. Without the "w" sound at the end.


----------



## misspiggy95 (Dec 1, 2016)

I pronounce it like beautiful, just the way I have always pronounced it.


----------



## Aquari (Dec 1, 2016)

beayoo


----------



## Nunnafinga (Dec 1, 2016)

I pronounce his name as "Bo Diddley".


----------



## JWBear77 (Dec 1, 2016)

Bo

just named a kitten we got Beau


----------



## papyrus (Dec 1, 2016)

I've always pronounced it as 'Bow'


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 6, 2017)

Like "bow".

Oh i didn't realize this thread was old lol please don't kill me...


----------



## Twisterheart (Aug 7, 2017)

I've always said it like beautiful. I know that's not right, but I can't bring myself to say it the other way.


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm assuming people pronounce beau as in "beautiful" because they don't know French :^)


----------



## Hanami (Aug 7, 2017)

I pronounce it as 'bow' as in the accessory, not the verb


----------



## Pancake225 (Aug 7, 2017)

BEE Y EE W
 But I'm pretty sure it's bow.


----------



## Lackadaisy (Aug 7, 2017)

Yea, like "bow"

lol Just realized how old this thread is. But still, bow xD


----------



## EKB (Aug 7, 2017)

Beau, would be pronounced as "bow" to me because I take French classes, and Beau directly translates to "handsome"


----------



## magicaldonkey (Aug 7, 2017)

I pronounce her name as "Boo."


----------



## Garrett (Aug 7, 2017)

It's like bow, or go. 

Didn't y'all take even basic french in school?


----------



## Jadeth (Aug 7, 2017)

Not everyone takes French classes.  But yes, it is Bow. (Five years of French lessons and I know practically nothing..)


----------



## Rabirin (Aug 7, 2017)

It differs. Sometimes I say Beau as in beautiful and other times I call him Bow. I usually slip up and call him Beau since I was so used to calling him that before somebody told me it was actually Bow. The same thing with Genji too. I'd call him Jenji instead of Genji. I think either one is fine though, but since Bow is the correct way I try to call him that.


----------



## HungryForCereal (Aug 7, 2017)

BEAU-tiful.


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Aug 7, 2017)

I say byew because I feel like that sounds more correct


----------



## BerybyllNathan (Aug 7, 2017)

I say Beau like 'Bo'. How it's meant to be pronounced. It's french for beautiful.


----------



## Feraligator (Aug 7, 2017)

Bow.

French for beautiful.


----------



## Daysie (Aug 7, 2017)

I pronounce it as Bow.


----------



## sonder (Aug 7, 2017)

I say bow


----------



## ~Unicorn~ (Aug 7, 2017)

Well I guess it doesn't really matter how we pronounce it, but I'm just sayin' that it's supposed to be pronounced "bow".


----------



## Katelyn (Aug 7, 2017)

It's definitely supposed to be pronounced bow lol


----------



## lunatepic (Aug 7, 2017)

bow - in french, beau means beautiful, and it's pronouced like "bow"


----------



## Ably.Saucey (Aug 7, 2017)

Bo


----------



## Becca617 (Aug 7, 2017)

I used to pronounce it like bee-oo like beautiful but now I realize that it's supposed to be like bow lol.


----------



## ja2mine (Aug 7, 2017)

Bow because my second language is French so that's how I've always said it !


----------



## Mayor-of-Bliss (Aug 7, 2017)

Byew


----------



## tweety21 (Aug 7, 2017)

I pronounce it as "Be-u" But in my language is more simple, he is "Gigi"


----------



## Athelwyn (Aug 7, 2017)

"Bow," because--like Deirdre--it's _already an actual name_ and should be pronounced as such.


----------



## primandimproper (Aug 7, 2017)

The first one.


----------



## Cheremtasy (Aug 7, 2017)

"Bow" because that's how you actually pronounce the name lmao. It didn't even occur to me that people pronounced it differently. The word "beau" means handsome in french, so I never thought that there was any other way that people said it lol.


----------



## Snooty (Aug 7, 2017)

Bow.


----------



## Shayden (Aug 7, 2017)

wait ive been saying it wroNG THIS WHOLE TIME WHAT


----------



## onionpudding (Aug 8, 2017)

It's on his Wikia page that his name is pronounced like "Bow"


----------



## peachesand (Aug 8, 2017)

Bo.


----------



## 50m4ra (Aug 8, 2017)

Really though it was "Bayew"


----------



## Jabberwocky (Aug 8, 2017)

I pronounce it as "bow". I could be wrong though so who knows?


----------

